# Inspect that ammo



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm mentioning this again for new members to be aware of.

Last year I mentioned 2 cases where people had a failure to extract. In both cases the case had no rim at all and was missed throughout the whole process and the individuals never realized it loading their mags. I believe on was Winchester but really can't recall now.

There's no picture at the moment but another just popped up from Tulammo. The post is at 1911Forum in the ammo section. This is only the 3rd case I've heard of in years but considering manufacturers running full bore for demand, keep your eyes open guys and look at every round. When I open a box I always run my finger over them to feel for a high or low primer anyway before I pull them out.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

No rim? Damn, never seen that before. It must have totally missed that step in the manufacturing process.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I had a Winchester white box .45 acp round that had a huge burr on the end of the case. Took pics, sent it to Winchester, they had me send the round to them (free shipping). They sent me a check for $20.00.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I resurrected a thread from 2011 on this subject, and re-hosted all the broken photo links. That thread has photos of several different types of defective factory ammo, including a .45 ACP case with no rim. These photos are a real eye-opener for many folks, especially new shooters who haven't seen/fired very much ammo so far.

Thread can be found here:
http://www.handgunforum.net/home-de...factory-ammunition-check-your-ammo-folks.html

I'll repeat what Rex said, above, as it bears repeating: Inspect Your Ammo!


----------

